# fixin my 280..need little help



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

hey ya'll...ok my car needs some work. this summer i have replaced the altenator(4x), fuel injectors and the battery...To get my car where i want it im going to need...


new belts and hoses
shocks/struts
fuel pump(this is a guess on my part)
i need the radiator flushed
and prolly new clutch and fly wheel

out of curiousity i was wondering the best products for my car and the approximate prices...im gettin some grant money back and hoping i will have enough, so if you can help please let me know...thanks. 

*~*lara*~* i love you guys :kiss:


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

please...anyone?
:waving:


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*suggestion*

have you tried motorsport auto??
www.zcarparts.com

BTW I have an extra flywheel, I'll sell cheap..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Do you want tp keep it all stock or do you want aftermarket parts?

Get the flywheel resurfaced, you shouldn't have to buy another one.


----------

